

Apple manager arrested in million dollar kickback scheme - milesf
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_15773966?nclick_check=1&forced=true

======
joezydeco
Nice. Now that we have that solved, let's investigate why every iPod/iPhone
case costs $30 even if it's made out of dryer lint.

